# Strangest request since I've been home.



## RHFC_piper (18 Oct 2006)

Since I've been home I've been asked to do quite a few public relations / awareness things. Mainly media interviews and public speaking gigs. I have no problem doing any of these, since it gives me an opportunity to raise awareness of the importance of our work over there, express what the solders go through, and try to build support for our troops.

I’ve talked to some of the others who have come home and most of them have had the same opportunities.   It seems as though the reservists have a greater opportunity to do this, because we’re closer to the public and in communities with much less military representation, but I’ve talked to regular forces members who’ve had equal requests.

Like I’ve said, most of these requests have been simple interview and public addresses, but a few days ago, I received a very odd request, and almost turned it down.

I was asked to attend a Toronto Argonauts Football game, as a representative of veterans of Afghanistan, and participate in the opening coin toss. Basically, I go to an Argos game, flip a coin, and enjoy the game.

At first, I thought it was a joke, or just a trite request.  I didn’t see how it would benefit the cause… (The cause being what I stated above; the troops over there.)  Then I got to thinking; I might have the opportunity to meet some CFL players… I need to make the best of this… so I’m going to bring with me the following items;

1 X RCR Flag (maybe also PPCLI and RHFC flags)
1 X Digital Camera
1 X Digital Video Camera

I’m bringing all this in the hopes that I can get some supportive messages from the players or at least a team photo with the RCR flag. I know it’s not the closest team to Petawawa, but I’m taking any opportunity to send cool stuff to the troops.
(besides… Where there’s Argos, there are Argogirls cheerleaders... I’m sure it wouldn’t matter what team they’re from if they were holding a flag for a photo.)

So that’s the plan.  Toronto Argo’s vs. Montreal Alouettes, 28 Oct. 06.  Game starts at 1500h.


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Oct 2006)

You lucky sod!  I would give my left, er...."thumb" to be onfield with the Argos.  I've been a fan of theirs since I was a wee one!
Anyway, I'll watch for that game, it's on CBC nationwide (english) and RDS (french).  Should be an excellent game.  Tell Pinball that I said hello (he hasn't a clue who I am, I've just always wanted to say that).  Tell Mike O'Shea that as a fellow alumnus (Go Western!), he is making the purple proud!

But, in all seriousness, enjoy the moment and make us proud!


----------



## RHFC_piper (18 Oct 2006)

von Grognard said:
			
		

> You lucky sod!  I would give my left, er...."thumb" to be onfield with the Argos.  I've been a fan of theirs since I was a wee one!
> Anyway, I'll watch for that game, it's on CBC nationwide (english) and RDS (french).  Should be an excellent game.  Tell Pinball that I said hello (he hasn't a clue who I am, I've just always wanted to say that).  Tell Mike O'Shea that as a fellow alumnus (Go Western!), he is making the purple proud!
> 
> But, in all seriousness, enjoy the moment and make us proud!



I'll post some pics when it's all said and done...


----------



## George Wallace (18 Oct 2006)

I am more than sure that if you took your flags and got some good shots of the Cheerleaders holding them to send over to the guys would be one of the greatest gifts in their Christmas Stockings that they ever had.  Coming from you would only add to their morale.


----------



## GUNS (18 Oct 2006)

Piper,

Make sure you are wearing the ARMY.ca t-shirt and have them use the ARMY.ca coin for the coin toss. Man, would that be cool. ;D


----------



## RHFC_piper (18 Oct 2006)

GUNS said:
			
		

> Piper,
> 
> Make sure you are wearing the ARMY.ca t-shirt and have them use the ARMY.ca coin for the coin toss. Man, would that be cool. ;D



Well... they want me in DEU's, but I just registered here as a subscribed user, so if I get the coin in time, I'll see what I can do.  

Maybe I'll see if I can get a player to throw on a red Army.ca T-shirt for some pics. (I have an XL ordered)
I don't want to push it too much though.  Ah... what the heck, when am I going to have this kind of opportunity again.


----------



## Yrys (18 Oct 2006)

Don't be shy, PUSH, PUSH .

The worst they can do is saying no ...


----------



## Haggis (18 Oct 2006)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> I don't want to push it too much though.  Ah... what the heck, when am I going to have this kind of opportunity again.



Push away, Piper!  THEY asked you, remember?  Besides, what can they do to you.... send you to Afghanistan???

Lucky  B%$#@!  On my last tour, all my company got was a plug from Don Cherry.  Yes, he's famous but he's not an Argogirl!


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Oct 2006)

Yrys said:
			
		

> The worst they can do is saying no ...


Actually, they are all football players.  The worst they could do is turn him into a tackle dummy 

j/k

Piper: see what you can do!

Cheers


----------



## Yrys (18 Oct 2006)

von Grognard said:
			
		

> The worst they could do is turn him into a tackle dummy



Well,if they do that, it will be in front of cameras.
I'm sure the public will rally behind Piper and the army,
if the Argos tried to play like that with him...

Thus he will achieve something he wants


> it would benefit the cause… (The cause being what I stated above; the troops over there.)


which is a win/win situation

 ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Oct 2006)

LOL: so true.  But poor Piper would have to withstand one of the CFL's most effective defensive lines, the poor bugger!


----------



## cplcaldwell (18 Oct 2006)

Yup . Push.

0.02

Get that team photo if you can and send to the TF. It'll look good with the camp flag in front. Should look nice in a mess at KAF.

Take your RCR and RHFC T shirts and give them to the team Captains as a sign of appreciation. 

Pinball has been an exemplary citizen since he showed up in these parts, many moons ago, give him the army.ca tshirt. 

'Big smile and say cheeeeeesssse!'

Now about the cheerleaders... DEU eh? that means kilt eh? ......


----------



## Journeyman (18 Oct 2006)

And be sure and mention, on air, that you've bet your medical pension on the Argos by 3 points....   >


----------



## Gunner (18 Oct 2006)

Your mission Piper, if you chose to accept it, is to work a plug in for army.ca.

It is an honour to represent all of your comrades.  Good luck.


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Oct 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> And be sure and mention, on air, that you've bet your medical pension on the Argos by 3 points....   >


Well, that's a given
ARRRRRRRRRRRGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS!


----------



## RHFC_piper (18 Oct 2006)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Push away, Piper!  THEY asked you, remember?  Besides, what can they do to you.... send you to Afghanistan???
> 
> Lucky  B%$#@!  On my last tour, all my company got was a plug from Don Cherry.  Yes, he's famous but he's not an Argogirl!



Well.. since I've been home I've found that I've become much more mellow... simply becaue I know nothing here is really all that bad.
As for pushing for this stuff; I'll ask nicely, and if they say no, I'll pull the 'help out a wounded war vet' card, well up some tears and give them one of these looks;





complete with glengarry in hand, held tightly.



			
				von Grognard said:
			
		

> Actually, they are all football players.  The worst they could do is turn him into a tackle dummy



Who's gunna tackle this...


----------



## TCBF (18 Oct 2006)

"The worst they could do is turn him into a tackle dummy "

- The ARGOS?  The cheerleaders could hurt him more...


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Oct 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> "The worst they could do is turn him into a tackle dummy "
> 
> - The ARGOS?  The cheerleaders could hurt him more...


Yowch!  Them's fightin' words!   :argument:


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Oct 2006)

Now, just because I seem to be the sites self-appointed "fun police", If I was in your shoes, I would ask for a pre-approved look at the intro's.

After having watched, and listened, to HOM's defense of the FAC's and pilot that day, I don't think that it would be a stretch for some script writer to try and give the 'American friendly fire" a push instead of "wounded while serving in Afghanistan".

Just thinking......


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Oct 2006)

Congrats!

+1 to what Bruce said - sad to say, the media will pay attention, so the messaging has to be correct.

Most important part - ENJOY!  Push the lads/lasses still overseas, push Army.ca, but try to have as good a time as you can, too.  If you're going to go through the pain, hard work & frustration of injury/recovery after doing your duty, savour *whatever* good stuff comes your way!

Looking forward to the pix if you can manage them.


----------



## RHFC_piper (18 Oct 2006)

Well, I'm definitely going to try to make the most of this experience and push for the troops, the CF and for Army.ca.

I'm going to have to side with HoM on defending the FAC's and US Pilots though... Things could have been a hell of a lot worse if they weren't helping us. And Like I've told everyone else; Giving how close the support was, something was bound to happen, it could have been a million times worse. When I do discuss what happened to us, I'll do it as tactfully as possible, without laying or conceding blame.  I don't want to step on toes or make families of the effected upset. But I will mention how I was wounded, and I'll try to represent our Forces as honestly and honourably as I can.

(sorry to get all political...)

Cheers,

- Piper


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Oct 2006)

Piper,
I wasn't refering to you, I am worried about the public address intro's.......


----------



## cplcaldwell (18 Oct 2006)

Re milnewstbay and Mr Monkhouse's posts. 

Frankly I never thought about the journalistic spin, although I think it unlikely, one should be careful here. 

Is there a CF involvement in this? or did they just 'give you a call'? 

Is 31 CBG, 2 CMBG or LFCA sending a PAffO? should they?

There is a spin here, especially with the blue-on-blue aspect of it. It would not do for you to get sucked into that debate by some numpty reporter or a careless introduction. It would appear to devalue your service. Tread lightly.

*Piper:* Ref your last post, 0.02, That is the position I would take if I was in your boots*. BZ.*


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Oct 2006)

Me, same as Bruce re:  intro messaging, although keeping it in mind ANYTIME reporters are around just in case never hurts.  Don't sweat the details too, too much, just keep it as amental Post-It note in the back of your mind.

To avoid sounding like the doomsayer, though, in spite of being misquoted by media, in a case like this, I think the story will most likely be, "We're playin' this one for the hometowner who did his duty".

If all else fails, a good fall-back message could always be:  "I'm here to enjoy a football game - all I'm gonna say right now is that I'm glad to be back, and we should all be thinking about the men and women still in the fray trying to make life better for the men, women and children of Afghanistan."

Again, enjoy!


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (18 Oct 2006)

Hey,   just a thought.  Do you have an army.ca tee-shirt?   I think that would win the contest,  or at least be top three.   ;D


----------



## cplcaldwell (18 Oct 2006)

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> If all else fails, a good fall-back message could always be:  "I'm here to enjoy a football game - all I'm gonna say right now is that I'm glad to be back, and we should all be thinking about the men and women still in the fray trying to make life better for the men, women and children of Afghanistan."



*+1*


----------



## RHFC_piper (18 Oct 2006)

Well... this has all been organized by the LFCA PAFFO, who requested someone from the PAFFO from 31 CBG, who, for some reason, likes me, and submitted my name.

I have been well prepared for dealing with media and have learned a great deal of escape lines in the event that media might get pushy.  Besides, most media get a briefing before they're allowed to 'officially' interview soldiers... and most reporters already know what kind of answers they'll get to questionable questions.

As for the intro; I was asked today to submit information to my AO about my life (short Bio), who will mull it over and submit a bio to the PAFFO who will chew it up and spit out something media friendly and safe. So, I'm not too worried.

Thanks for the concern though.


----------



## cplcaldwell (18 Oct 2006)

Seen

Good luck


----------



## OldTanker (18 Oct 2006)

Most of all, just enjoy yourself. And give people the opportunity to show how much they care.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Oct 2006)

Then enjoy!


----------



## career_radio-checker (18 Oct 2006)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned that you should get the game ball. Piper with all the good things you are doing for the guys back in A-stan it wouldn't be self-deprecating to get a little trophy for yourself. And if not, hey, I'm sure the RCR Mess would love to have a team autographed Argo football siting on the mantel.


----------



## GUNS (18 Oct 2006)

Piper,

When and if you get the opportunity to meet the Argo cheerleaders walk up to one of them and look her in the eyes and say to her " You are a thief" When she ask you what do you mean. Tell her" You are a thief because you just stole my heart".

That line worked back in the 60's, may get you a kick in the n*ts now. ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Oct 2006)

GUNS said:
			
		

> Piper,
> 
> When and if you get the opportunity to meet the Argo cheerleaders walk up to one of them and look her in the eyes and say to her " You are a thief" When she ask you what do you mean. Tell her" You are a thief because you just stole my heart".
> 
> That line worked back in the 60's, may get you a kick in the n*ts now. ;D


Yeah, baby!  (in Austin Powers voice)
Or, you could walk up between two of them, and say "I hate to come between the two of you....hey, who am I kidding?  Giggidy!"


----------



## RHFC_piper (18 Oct 2006)

Heh.. if they gave me the game ball, signed, I think it would have to go on tour around all the units involved with the task force... the I'm pretty sure it would end up in the Kyrenia club at some point.
But I think the chances of getting the game ball are pretty slim, and I don't want to push it that much.... I'm probably going to feel awkward just asking for photos with the Regimental flags. But if they offer it, who am I to say no.  ;D

As for the pick up lines; thanks for the tips, guys... but even if it worked on the Argo girls, my fiance would probably tear me a new one. 

Oh well.. she can't stop me from looking... heh.


----------



## Danjanou (18 Oct 2006)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Oh well.. she can't stop me from looking... heh.



Yeah she can…. But only if she catches your eyes wandering. Ask Hit or Miss to loan you his spare Oakleys. 8)


----------



## childs56 (18 Oct 2006)

Remember you are ther representing the Military. Not anything else, including this website. Be gratefull of the priviledge they have bestowed upon you. Get your Pictures with the Unit flags, maybe a few signatures, hand out the shirts to the Captains and have a great time. 
Good luck and hopefully they will show the game for the boys over seas to see.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Oct 2006)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> So that’s the plan.  Toronto Argo’s vs. Montreal Alouettes, 28 Oct. 06.  Game starts at 1500h.



Hey, maybe all of us potential "Kingston Meet and Greet" folks can make this H-hour for the M & G as a great way to start off the day?

Just a thought...

Good on ya Piper.


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Oct 2006)

Piper, let me know if your Army.ca coin doesn't show up before the 28th...I'll drop by and let you borrow mine as I zip from Borden through T.O. to Kingston on Friday 27th.  We'd just have to figure out which side would be heads and which is tails.  The pitch for Army.ca could come indirectly when the Ref asks what is heads/tails...you could say (don't forget to lean over and speak into his microphone  )..."ummm...the Army.ca side is Heads."

p.s.  The Argo girls are actually called "Blue Thunder"....although that name doesn't quite help my "fitness appreciation mode."   I can't help but think about having the breadbowl with chili at Timmies with a name like that... ;D

G2G


----------



## RHFC_piper (19 Oct 2006)

I'll keep you offer in mind, thanks.... Cheers


----------



## gaspasser (20 Oct 2006)

piper, 
   Just give 'er.  Enjoy your limelight.  Live the day, this day is for you, make us all proud of what we do and stand for; _even if it involves getting hugs and pictures with the Argo Girls. _  ;D
   Accept, with humility, the souvenirs they give you. We stand with you. 
    :blotto:


----------



## 1feral1 (20 Oct 2006)

Mate, I'd give my left kidney to see the Saskatchewan Roughriders have a go at the Argos in Taylor field in Regina!!

In another life, at times which seems a 1000 yrs ago, my Dad had two season tickets, and I remember many Riders games we'd go to. I miss those CFL games.

Enjoy the game.


Cheers,

Wes

EDIT: How about posting some pics with those cheerleaders!!!!!!


----------



## RHFC_piper (20 Oct 2006)

Gaspasser said:
			
		

> _even if it involves getting hugs and pictures with the Argo Girls. _  ;D



It'll be tough, but I guess a soldier's gotta do what a soldier's gotta do.

I'll take one for the team.


----------



## gaspasser (20 Oct 2006)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> It'll be tough, but I guess a soldier's gotta do what a soldier's gotta do.
> 
> I'll take one for the team.



_Truely a great soldier. Don't forget to tie a rope to your butt just in case we need to pull you out_. ;D


----------



## RHFC_piper (25 Oct 2006)

UPDATE:

I was just informed today of the details of my little adventure.

The military (LFCA PAFFO) is putting me up in the Renaissance Hotel, Located in the Rogers Centre (AKA. Skydome).

My Home unit is fixing me up with a car rental, which I think isn't nessesary, but what ever.

The deal for the big show has changed though;  I'm no longer going to be doing the coin toss... Instead, they want me tosit back and enjoy the game, and at the end of the game they want me to walk out onto the field where I am to be presented with something from the team... They haven't said what, but they're hinting at a signed football... either way, I'm sure it'll find its way to the Coriano Club in Petawawa.

Apparently, all the fans are invited out onto the field after the game for autographs and pictures (no.. not from me.. from the team... jeez) so they want me to stick around for that.

I asked for a photo of the team holding the Regimental flags of the RCR and PPCLI and they're going to put in a request for me. "They" being the LFCA PAFFO)

Thats all I have for now... I'll keep everyone informed.

Cheers,

Piper


----------



## Munxcub (25 Oct 2006)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> As for the pick up lines; thanks for the tips, guys... but even if it worked on the Argo girls, my fiance would probably tear me a new one.
> 
> Oh well.. she can't stop me from looking... heh.



Just because you're on a diet doesn't mean you can't look at the menu.


----------



## paracowboy (25 Oct 2006)

enjoy yourself troop. If anything else comes of it for either Regt, fine, but this is your moment. Enjoy it to the fullest.

Even if Paracowboy isn't smart enough to love the Argo's....oh man,...was that the 'modify'  button?


----------



## RHFC_piper (27 Oct 2006)

UPDATE: yet again...

Now I'm going to be center field at half time to be presented a signed football by Keith Pelley, President and CEO, Toronto Argonauts and Chad Folk, Center, Toronto Argonauts.  In return, I hope to present them with an RCR sweater and ball cap generously provided by Michael O'Leary.

Also, some of the Toronto Argonaut Cheerleaders will pose with the RCR and PPCLI flags for photographs to be sent back to Afghanistan.   ;D That should make the boys happy.   

I'll be posting pics when I return.


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Oct 2006)

As a Citizen of Toronto, and your Public relations manager (yep I voted myself) do you need me to do any P.R?  Especially that photo op with the flags....we may need someone to direct the proper poses...

dileas

tess


----------



## RHFC_piper (27 Oct 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> As a Citizen of Toronto, and your Public relations manager (yep I voted myself) do you need me to do any P.R?  Especially that photo op with the flags....we may need someone to direct the proper poses...
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



Thanks for the offer, but I have it all covered.. I plan to personally place them.. Each appendage individually... to create the perfect effect... heh.. yeah right.


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Oct 2006)

Thanks Paisan,



dileas

tess


----------



## RHFC_piper (27 Oct 2006)

Ah.. jeez... okay... fine... you can come... and watch... I guess... *grumble*

 :


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Oct 2006)

OKay,

I will show up with my baby blue jacket and tartan trews!!

oh boyo, we will have fun!  

dileas

tess


----------



## Danjanou (28 Oct 2006)

Hey whoo there as senior member of the Higland Mafia on these boards (self appointed) I need to be there to ahem supervise, ya that's it supervise. Actually where Tess and cheerleaders are involved supervision will probably be required.


----------



## paracowboy (28 Oct 2006)

if I may?



			
				Danjanou said:
			
		

> Actually, where Tess and cheerleaders are involved, armed supervision will probably certainly be required.


----------



## Pte_Martin (28 Oct 2006)

Hey Pagnacco I'll be watching you, Good luck! Hopefully i'll see you Christmas break back at Cambridge


----------



## Pte_Martin (28 Oct 2006)

Well that's disappointing i was watching CBC and i didn't see anything


----------



## RHFC_piper (30 Oct 2006)

Mission: Argos, Sitrep:

So, I won't go into too many details about the Hotel, I'll just say it was fantastic.   ;D

My Thanks goes to the staff of the Toronto Renaissance Hotel. 

Now on to the show;

I was greeted, upon arrival at the hotel, by Lt.(N) Frey (PAFFO LFCA) and Picked up our tickets and passes for the game.  My Fiance and I made our way to our seats at about 1445h and settled in for the game.  





By settle in for the game, I mean settle into a cup of Kieths... Heres to the boys :cheers:

The flag party marched out and Pte Newlands (QOR) sang O'Canada with a stirring cheer from the crowd of 36,000+.... 




Another Reservist doing our forces proud.   

Halfway through the second quater, I was escorted down to the field, with Lt.(N) Frey, to be presented a signed football by Keith Pelley, President and CEO, Toronto Argonauts.  In return, I presented him with an RCR Sweater and Ball Cap, generously donated by Michael O'leary... Thanks again.



Click on the pic for a video of the presentation.

Mr.Pelley was very appreciative of the sweater and cap and expressed his support and appreciation for the CF and our troops over seas. 
I must say, I was proud to stand on that field and represent the CF, our troops overseas and the wounded soldiers.  I couldn't believe the response from the fans, it was phonominal.  On my way back to my seat I was stopped several times by people expressing their support for the troops. 

Side note: While I was waiting to take the field, I was able to watch the game from behind the Montreal bench (pretty damn close to the action) and was standing of to the side of the Montreal end zone when Toronto Argos wide receiver Arland Bruce ran in what should have been the most spectacular touch down of the game... but he "grazed" the left sideline as he ran in... 60 yards.  That was pretty cool.  Here are the Highlights.

The second Half didn't go so well for the Argos, and the game ended with a score of 24 - 20 for Montreal..    At least it was close... those guys played pretty hard.

At the end of the game, we made our way down to the field (again) to try to get some photos with some Argos and / or thier cheerleaders: Blue Thunder.  It was 'Fan Appreciation Day' so we had to work our way through the crowds... but it was great.  I think people were taking picures of the soldiers on the field as much as the cheerleaders... but they definitely looked better in a dress.




Lt.(N) Frey and Myself with the signed football.

We even managed to find some other guy's in Kilts.  These lads were strait from Scotland, and like any good Jock (slang for Scot, FYI), they were looking for a good football match... maybe not exactly what they were after, but it seems like they had fun.




Oi, Laddies... Oi :cheers:

Good times had by all... 

My thanks goes to the entire Argos organization, Mr. Keith Pelley, President and CEO, Toronto Argonauts, The Blue Thunder Cheerleaders, the staff of the Renaissance hotel and of course, Lt.(N) Joseph Frey, who organized the whole endevour (over a hair cut... inside joke, sorry).

So again, to everyone involved; Thank you.  

Next Sitrep will include all the pics you all want to see.


----------



## career_radio-checker (30 Oct 2006)

I have to comment, that is the nicest cane I ever did see.
Is it "camouflaged" (matches the kilt)? Or is that just the wood?

Very good pictures Piper, thanks for sharing them.  

C_R-C


----------



## RHFC_piper (30 Oct 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> I have to comment, that is the nicest cane I ever did see.
> Is it "camouflaged" (matches the kilt)? Or is that just the wood?
> 
> Very good pictures Piper, thanks for sharing them.
> ...



Its actually just a patterned metal cane.  My sister bought it for me when I was just getting my legs back in sunnybrook hospital.  She had her choice between that one and a black one...  It Does match the kilt nicely though.

Unforunately it has fostered such comments as "My grandmother has a cane just like that," to which I usually reply, "I know... tell her I say hi"  or "I know, it was hanging on my bedpost last night" 

The boys at the unit are trying to get one made for me with CADPAT paint and an RHFC collar dog mounted on it.  Hopefully I won't need to use a cane for much longer, but I'm sure I'll hang on to them for sentimental reasons (and for sympathy).


----------



## RHFC_piper (30 Oct 2006)

Mission: Argos, Sitrep: continued.

Here are the pictures you've been waiting for.

*LETS HEAR IT FOR BLUE THUNDER!*





For our *PPCLI* Brothers:





For our *RCR* Brothers:





And for my fellow *FUSILIERS*:




(I had to jump in...   ;D they're tiny... ;D)

My thanks again to the entire Argos organization, Mr. Keith Pelley, President and CEO, Toronto Argonauts, The Blue Thunder Cheerleaders, the staff of the Renaissance hotel, Lt.(N) Joseph Frey for setting it all up, and Michael O'leary for donating the RCR flag, sweater and hat.

Good times :cheers:


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Oct 2006)

Piper, well done!  I'm raisin' a wee dram in ya honour...slainte mor! ;D

G2G

p.s.  Thanks for you great personal scarifice, you know...posing and getting pics with the Blue Thunder and all!    I bet their hair smells nice......mmmmmm.


----------



## RHFC_piper (30 Oct 2006)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Piper, well done!  I'm raisin' a wee dram in ya honour...slainte mor! ;D



Cheers :cheers:




			
				Good2Golf said:
			
		

> p.s.  Thanks for your great personal sacrifice, you know...posing and getting pics with the Blue Thunder and all!    I bet their hair smells nice......mmmmmm.



I live to serve..


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Oct 2006)

Piper

Looks like you had a good one


----------



## paracowboy (31 Oct 2006)

Piper,

I've got permission from my CoC, now, I'm asking for yours.

I'd like to print out and post the pic of the girls with the Patrica flag on *in* our Canteen for the boys.




_sorry. Typo. "in...on...cheerleaders..." I got kerfuffled. Sue me._


----------



## tlg (31 Oct 2006)

Jesus, are they ever tiny. Good job piper. I find myself at a loss for words except for DEAR GOD THEY ARE TINY!!!!


----------



## geo (31 Oct 2006)

Piper, 
Weren't you supposed to get the campaign medal for the time you spent over there + to accompany your "blighty" stripe?


----------



## Roadracer (31 Oct 2006)

Bravo Zulu Piper! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bravo_Zulu


----------



## RHFC_piper (1 Nov 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> Piper,
> 
> I've got permission from my CoC, now, I'm asking for yours.
> 
> ...



PM sent... But just in case anyone else has the same thoughts... Go ahead.. thats why I got the pics.. for the boys... (and girls if they choose)

My plan was to send a print to each soldier in the infantry companies, with their respective reg flag, but after looking into costs for printing I think I'm going to need help.  So my next step is to contact units and the Deployment Resource Centre... Anyone know anyone else I should contact?




			
				geo said:
			
		

> Piper,
> Weren't you supposed to get the campaign medal for the time you spent over there + to accompany your "blighty" stripe?



Technically I was only there for 3 weeks and therefore don't quallify, but I've been told I'll get it eventually... probably when the troops get home.

It's all good, I've got all the 'metal' I need... burried in my back. (note the play on words Medal-metal... heh... I've got holes in me.)


----------



## geo (1 Nov 2006)

Heh.... Technically, you were there as long as it took to close with and fight the TB.  No need to wait any longer - though I guess you are part of a list of Roto personnel for which the medal has been ordered.... when they get it, you'll get it.

Just hope they think of getting someone to present it to you VS shipping it Parcel post... nah - RCRs are supposed to have class - you should be good to go.

Rest & mend

Chimo!


----------



## Journeyman (1 Nov 2006)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> (note the play on words Medal-metal... heh... I've got holes in me.)


Oh look....he's got Tess' sense of humour now too  ;D


----------



## RHFC_piper (2 Nov 2006)

By 'sense of humour' you mean 'crazy', right?


----------



## geo (2 Nov 2006)

( just bent )
:warstory:


----------



## Rice0031 (2 Nov 2006)

I need to get me some Blue Thunder.


----------

